# 50 cal problem



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i hunt with a Traditions deer hunter flint lock in 50 cal with 1:48" twist it is a good little gun i like it but right know i am shooting the Pyrodex Rs with 80gr with Speer .490 round ball. i need to know if i changed to 100gr in the Pyrodex pellets and shoot TC shock wave sabits in 250gr if that would be a good change or a bad change i just want to change things up sum. if sum buddy has sum more info on loads with a flint lock let me know

thank you Weston Redmond


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Try it out. You wont know till you give her a go. Those bullets should perform ok with that twist. Play with different loads and see what works best. Remember, only change one component at a time though.
1:48 is a"go between" twist, its ok for both balls or conicals, but usually not great. Slow twist for balls, faster for conicals. I had a cabelas hawken in 1:48, shot balls very well, and buffalo bullets so so.
I can believe your getting good ignition with pyrodex. I couldnt get that crap to work well in my percussions even, let along a flinter. You must have a coned out flash liner?
One thing I will say, is pellets probably wont give you great ignition with a flinter, youll probably find youll want to stick with loose powder. Loose powder also gives more consistant velocities, and hence, better groups.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My old Cabelas .54 Hawken with 1:48 twist shot MMP sabots and 45 cal Hornadys well with 80 grains of RS, although I preferred Maxi-Hunters or Buffalo Bullets. A big part of the fun of shooting a 54 is the whoppin' big chunk of lead you can shove down it!

As Jack said, you won't know till you try. Fiddling around with new loads is part of the fun...


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks for all the info and if any one else haves any load recommendations let me know and Bare Back i haven't had any problem's using the loose pyrodex powder it goes off every time. i think i will stick to that i herd that the pellets are better for a inline not a flint lock :beer:


----------

